# Best combat grappling tape



## Rommel (May 15, 2003)

I am thinking about investing in a set of combat grappling tapes as opposed to sport. Can anyone make a recommendation or give a review of the best you've seen? Based on my search on the internet, I noticed that Matt Furey and Cechine each have some material. Has anyone seen these and can comment? Any advice would be appreciated?


----------



## James Kovacich (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rommel _
> *I am thinking about investing in a set of combat grappling tapes as opposed to sport. Can anyone make a recommendation or give a review of the best you've seen? Based on my search on the internet, I noticed that Matt Furey and Cechine each have some material. Has anyone seen these and can comment? Any advice would be appreciated? *



I think Cecchine has more time personal instrucion in catch if thats what you're asking.:asian:


----------



## JDenz (May 16, 2003)

The Sperry Vale Tudo is good.


----------



## James Kovacich (May 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *The Sperry Vale Tudo is good. *


I haven't seen the Sperry tapes but I've seen him fight in the past. He's very good.


----------



## JDenz (May 17, 2003)

I havent seen all of the Fury or Cechine tapes but from the ones I saw Sperry's are way way better.


----------



## James Kovacich (May 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I havent seen all of the Fury or Cechine tapes but from the ones I saw Sperry's are way way better. *



I have a Furey takedown tape and it gave me what I needed. But I think that Sperry as a grapper is at the top somewhere.


----------



## JDenz (May 17, 2003)

Sperry is awsome


----------



## ace (May 17, 2003)

2 thumbs up>>>>>><<<<<<<


----------



## Kempo Guy (May 19, 2003)

In addition to Tony Cecchine's (more solid information than Furey's tapes) and Mario Sperry's tapes, I also recommend Scott Sonnon's ROSS material ('Immovable Object Unstoppable Force' and 'Arthrokinetics' -series in particular). His tapes are very in-depth but not necessarily technique oriented, i.e. show you an attack and response type of thing. However, it will give you the tools in order to create your own techniqes. 
If you want a more straightforward grappling tape I really recommend Roy Harris' BJJ101.

KG


----------



## James Kovacich (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempo Guy _
> *In addition to Tony Cecchine's (more solid information than Furey's tapes) and Mario Sperry's tapes, I also recommend Scott Sonnon's ROSS material ('Immovable Object Unstoppable Force' and 'Arthrokinetics' -series in particular). His tapes are very in-depth but not necessarily technique oriented, i.e. show you an attack and response type of thing. However, it will give you the tools in order to create your own techniqes.
> If you want a more straightforward grappling tape I really recommend Roy Harris' BJJ101.
> 
> KG *



I've taken some privates with Roy and he's taught some classes where I used to attend as he was one of the instructors of my instructor.

I don't have Roys tapes but he is bad!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 14, 2003)

Matt Thorton has soom good tapes on grappling. he also has a JKD background.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Old Tiger (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rommel _
> *I am thinking about investing in a set of combat grappling tapes as opposed to sport. Can anyone make a recommendation or give a review of the best you've seen? Based on my search on the internet, I noticed that Matt Furey and Cechine each have some material. Has anyone seen these and can comment? Any advice would be appreciated? *



Hi Rommel!
I will be brutally honest and tell you don't waste your money on anything from Furey. He is a joke. If you want combat grappling, I recommend (as you and I have talked about before) Tony Cecchine's "Lost Art of Hooking" series. You can't beat it. He is the world's leading authority on Catch-As-Catch-Can Wrestling and the only "active" certified Hooker. If you want true combat fitness try his "The Routine" tape or "Lucky 13".  You may find info on Tony and his instructional videos and DVD's  at www.catchwrestle.com  You may also want to check out the International Catch Wrestling Association website at www.icwa.tv  This is a wonderful development as now Tony is reaching out to anyone truly interested in learning this truly "American" martial art.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jul 18, 2003)

I keep hearing good things about Tony Cecchine so I'm going to purchase some of his dvd's in the near future.

What I have now is Mark Hatmaker's "Escapes from Impossible Holds" videos fro TRS.  I really, really like Mark Hatmaker's approach and teaching style.  I highly recommend his videos.  These two tapes are more conerned with striking and getting you back on your feet rather than rolling with your opponent.  For self protection/combat purposes, this is probably more practical - but I'm by no means a grappling expert.

Peace & health,


----------



## Pat Davies (Jul 25, 2003)

i have quite a few. 
the ones that i still watch and still learn from are Erik Paulsons. His new DVD series is simply dynamite. I saw the straight blast ones and they were good too.


pat davies
www.amag.org.uk


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 26, 2003)

For instructionals, Roy Harris has set a new standard in delivery of information.  Talk about jam packed with details!

For information on how to train, you can't find better than Matt Thornton and the SBG.  They really put it all together in a way that makes sense of combat.  Plus they give you enough information to apply their concepts to train whatever it is you know already.  Once you understand it, you can make their method work for anything!

~TT


----------



## A.R.K. (Jul 26, 2003)

CE,



> I will be brutally honest and tell you don't waste your money on anything from Furey. He is a joke.



I'm wondering if he has wronged you in some way?  You really seem to have it hard for him.  Why?  Althought I don't know Matt personally, I have trained with one of his students, a fellow Deputy on my shift.  Although more sport oriented in my personal opinion, he does have some valuable material.  I particuarly enjoy the combat conditioning.

Again, I'm not his PR man, and I think he really hype the business aspect a bit.  But it is successful.  If your going to attack him though, you really need to back up the comment with something factual or either indicate it is only an opinion based on ???  Especially if he is not here to defend himself.

Just curious 

:asian:


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 26, 2003)

I have Furey's combat conditioning tapes.  They were not nearly as good as I had heard.  I will give him credit for the "roycal court" exercises:  hindu squats, hindu pushups, and bridges.

His handstand tape was worth it, but it wasn't his own material.  He brought in a gymnastics instructor to teach it.  

I have heard that his actual combat tapes are not worth it, and that his claims to combat training are extremely dubious.  I am not informed enough to make a call, but I have heard that he is full of it from a number of sources.

~TT


----------



## A.R.K. (Jul 26, 2003)

Like I mentioned, I don't know him personally.  But I cross-train with someone who does know him and has trained with him.  Matt credits Karl Koch [sp?] with teaching him catch.  Matt apparently won a gold medal or something in Kung fu prior to this.

I also like the royal court.  Other than that I have no other knowledge or opinion of/on the man.  I've just seen CE kinda slam him a couple of times and I'm wondering if this is based on some factual incident or just biased opinion.  Either way is fine as it doesnt' effect me.  I just want some clarification if someone is going to pronounce him a 'joke'.

And as I've mentioned, I think it is more sport oriented than combat so you may well be correct as to his tapes. 

:asian:


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't mean to keep us off topic, but here is my understanding:

Furey won a Shuai Jiao tournament, which is mongolian wrestling.  My understanding of it is that he shot high single legs, which he had learned when he was a collegiate wrestler, to win all of his matches.  It is a legal technique in Shuai Jiao, so I don't mean to sound as if I am taking away from his win, but many argue that it hardly makes him a Kung Fu expert.

~TT


----------



## Pyros (Jul 27, 2003)

I recommend videos by Marco Lala, Burton Richardson and Matt Thornton.


----------



## JDenz (Jul 30, 2003)

I heard from a couple people that the Bas Rutten Tapes are really good


----------



## J-kid (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought the hat maker Series was really good, You should look into them.


----------



## spartanmachine (Sep 22, 2003)

Furey's tapes weren't spectacular from what i've seen. Mario Sperry's Vale Tudo Series is amazing!


----------



## Kroy (Oct 2, 2003)

Walt Bayless, Combat Jiujitsu.


----------

